# How do I turn off my Firewall



## ViP x ToNiCzZ (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not sure how I turn off my firewall, can you help?:grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what firewall do you have?

and why do you want to turn it off?


----------



## ViP x ToNiCzZ (Apr 20, 2012)

*cant open windows firewall*

Windows firewall settings cannot be displayed because the associated service is not running. What is the associated service?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i have merged your two threads - please do not duplicate posts for the same problem


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds like the service is disabled or one of the dependencies. 

Start > Run > type "services.msc" 

Scroll to "Windows Firewall" and try to start it. Once started you should be able to see your FW settings.

It would help to know what OS version of windows you were running... if you want to turn it off, it sounds like it is already off.


----------

